# No longer the neighbor's brother's friend's aunt's cat...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Tricksie ate a hair tie. Yup. A hair tie. And why is this significant? Because she had to have emergency surgery to remove it from her intestines.

Her name is no longer Tricksie...it is officially Problem Child.

Oh, and then I call to get an update, the vet gets on the phone and goes "He's going to be fine. It looked like he ate a hair tie. I saved it for you to see. We're going to have to keep him–"

REALLY?! You just did surgery on my cat and you don't even know that it's a FEMALE!?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

argh... sorry to hear about that, it amazes me that they didn't even know it was female... ><


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL glad she's okay, at least!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL glad she's okay, at least!


yeah, but sorry to say my pocket book's not. haha.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, for those that do care, Tricksie's back home. XD I'm trying to get her to eat some ground turkey, but she's never had anything other than turkey gizzards, and she's being picky, so I'm gonna play around a bit with her diet, see what I can get her to eat that will be nice and easy on her tummy. She's feeling 100% better, though, way more perky, and she was WAY happy to see me!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad Tricksie is doing well! You can't really blame him for not remembering Tricksie's sex though, he probably sees at least 30 different patients per day if it's any consolation.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, glad she's feeling better! Everybody here sends puppy and kitty kisses and healing vibes to "Problem Child", haha. And may your wallet heal soon, too!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm glad she is getting better too. Hate to see sick animals. Funny, she's fussy with her food, but she'll happily eat a hair tie????


----------

